# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D-Filaments.com

## 3dfilaments

Experts say 2014 will be the year 3D printing hits that point where the industry momentum cannot be stopped. That makes it only appropriate that 3D-filaments.com makes its mark early in 2014 with the release of HoneyComb Drone. 


We have learned a lot since launching HoneyComb's inaugural ABS filament line, HoneyComb Worker, last year and saw room to tweak an already fine product!! HoneyComb Drone's consistently flawless finish is the result! 


HoneyComb Drone is a premium filament that rivals any top competitor. Offeredin 18 vibrant colors HoneyComb Drone is a next generation filament made by 3D enthusiasts for 3D enthusiasts. 


To ensure HoneyComb Drone consistently delivers, in both prints and colors, HoneyComb has teamed up with an international plastics industry leader to find the best offering we can make. HoneyComb's partner's reputation is stamped by the fact they also provide the safe, durable plastics found in McDonald's Happy Meal toy.


HoneyComb Drone's packaging also stands out; offering clear spools that allow you to really see how much filament you have left; filament that is tightly rolled and properly packaged for shipping - both of which that reduce the chance for knots and damage. 


But it's HoneyComb Drone's end result that counts: Safe, odorless,durable and aesthetically pleasing prints - which fits perfect into our mission to bring the best ABS/PLA filament to market possible. To do that effectively we also offer top notch customer service which includes day of shipping and day of responses - either by phone or email - to all inquiries. 


We have worked hard to get to where we are at; as have many throughout this industry. It's going to be a great year for 3D printing so why not get started with the the industry's premium ABS/PLA filament in the - HONEYCOMB DRONE! www.3d-filaments.com


Follow us on Twitter @3dfilaments  

and 

facebook.com/3dfilamentscom

----------


## 3dfilaments

We all have experience with filament not living up to its hype……especially those loose strands that leave your finish not quite the way you envisioned it when you set out. Step up HoneyComb Drone. A premium 3D printing filament that will be hard to beat.
HoneyComb Drone comes in more than a dozen popular and vibrant colors that produce consistent, smooth, solid finishes. Offered in both the industrial ABS makeup as well as the more earth friendly PLA composition, Drone’s formula is odorless when printing and leaves out the rough spots other filaments have trouble delivering.
HoneyComb Drone filaments: Made by 3D printing fanatics for 3D printing fanatics. www.3d-filaments.com

----------


## 3dfilaments

Banner VT.jpgThe Virginia Tech Engineering Department Says it "loves ABS Honeycomb Drone" ! available at www.3d-filaments.com

----------


## 3dfilaments

You asked for and now you are going to get it: The Best 3D Printer Filament by the foot!!
That’s right – you can now order HoneyComb Drone Samples!! We believe it’s the perfect size to get a decent print that will let you experience the color you want to test in a productive way.
Coming in at around 23 grams, we believe Drone Samples will give you the latitude you need while saving you money.
At just $5 per sample… special order your own palette today!!! click here to order

----------


## 3dfilaments

As you make your way into Randolph Hall, on Virginia Tech’s campus, it doesn’t take long to realize you are in the mechanical engineering department:  Displays of past work and applicable theory; displays filled with the end result of additive manufacturing (3d printing); the DreamVendor…. front and center.
DreamVender is a 3D printing station that allows Virginia Tech students to be able to come and and print prototypes for both academic and personal use.
http://www.dreams.me.vt.edu/dreamvendor/
The machine has been quite popular since it was unveiled in 2012 but after literally hundreds of prints being generated on the station’s four Maker-bot printers… it is time to retire.
As I made my way downstairs to the lab where the students and faculty work on additive manufacturing on an academic level I was elated to finally see the new machine – unofficially known as DreamVender II.
Then came the kicker.  As I checked out the new printing station I could not help but notice the beautiful orange filament that the new station had loaded.  Turns out it was none other than HoneyComb Drone Orange!!
As I looked around I noticed all sorts of orange prints.
“All the orange is HoneyComb Drone,” said the student leading the way through the lab.
I had given the DREAMS Lab HoneyComb Drone to test for us but had not heard back so to this was exciting to see.
I turned to DREAMS Lab Director, Dr. Chris Williams, and asked, “What do you think of Drone?”.
“We love it,” he said.
Then he added that basically they had been using PLA from another company and were having issues with the filament.  They popped in Drone ABS and have had no problems since.
Definitely what I wanted to hear!
Dave
www.3d-filaments.com
www.3dfilaments.us

----------


## 3dfilaments

Consistent, ... Like it's supposed to *Bee

*

There's nothing quite as powerful as an artist with a fistful of color to explore a project with. Now imagine that color producing an end result that is not only smooth and consistent but also durable with tones that are deep and saturated. 


www.3d-filaments.com
www.3dfilaments.us

----------

